
Magazine to give out 'LGBT-free zone' stickers to readers - sahin-boydas
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/19/europe/gazeta-polska-anti-lgbt-stickers-scli-intl/index.html
======
barberousse
In case you don't know, Poland, even more so than Russia, is experiencing an
ultra-conservative renaissance via it's newly elected Far Right government
that is also creating issues for Poland's EU membership

